# What are you doing at this very moment...besides hanging out on the SMF?



## fire it up (Feb 2, 2010)

Always enjoyed the little interesting things folks on the site have like favorite this and that well I was sitting here and wondering...what are you doing right now?
Besides looking at the SMF obviously, are you doing taxes and taking a break, smoking something good and tasty, watching the newest American Idol, wagging your finger at a vegetarian, in the middle of a shower and just had to see if a post was updated so you're nekkid dripping all over the keyboard?
Hopefully not that last one.

I'm sitting here about to prep some turkey sausage wrapped snacks for the smoke and watching my Brother and Brother in law play Beatles Rockband: While my Guitar Gently Weeps.  Great song, Love George Harrison.

So, what is going on with you at this very moment?


----------



## miamirick (Feb 2, 2010)

im playing a tounament on full tilt poker and watching a western, charles bronson in "from noon till three"


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Watching "House", surfing the web, checking out other BBQ sites.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Eating a bowl of spicy Tuscany sausage and kale soup while watching UFC 107. Damm that BJ Penn is one good fighter.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2010)

Wife is at a meeting so I am putting together some smoked chicken, jalopenos, chipotle rub, grilled green onions and some 3 blend mexican cheese which will go into a burrito. I am about to pop my second Pacifico and sit down to watch the news


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just finished chili and cornbread...finally got a chance at the computer, as the kids are engaged elsewhere!


----------



## fired up (Feb 2, 2010)

Waiting for my wife to get home so I can go out and get a new computer game. lol


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 2, 2010)

eatin frosted flakes and talkin to my girl on the phone. trying to decide if i want spareribs or a chuckie for my weekly wednesday smoke


----------



## vince (Feb 2, 2010)

unwinding from a hard day at the office. I like to check out SMF and The reef tank while playing Bejeweled blitz. You would think after being on the computer all day at work I would be tired of it at night.


----------



## ronp (Feb 2, 2010)

*BORED.*

Drinking a Miller Lite and V-8 juice.


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 2, 2010)

Very spontaneous-wife is talking to an old friend on the phone and I have completed some "chili mac" never had it at home b4 but did in the mess halls-elbow mac & leftover chili plus garlic bread-her shows on-How I met you mother, etc-check out the "Sh** my dad says" website really funny LOL-also Dean Martin roasts utbe-maybe some of the smoked meat from  yesterday-


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2010)

Cooking up some pintos with smokey water from a ham smoke yesterday. Cruising the channels, nothing on so will grab a video.


----------



## vince (Feb 2, 2010)

I also forgot to mention, i'm also drinking beer. CHEERS!


----------



## rickw (Feb 2, 2010)

Watching Bill O'Reily and getting ready to munch on some pineapple.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 2, 2010)

Just got done posting about my pizza brats and listening to pandora Radio...Joe Satriani and Eric Johnson can really rock!


----------



## culturedhick (Feb 2, 2010)

Relaxing after work, with a glass of Weller over ice and a Hoyo de Monterrey cigar.

Life is gooooood


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 2, 2010)

Damn kids found my CDs from the 80's-90's.  They are playing them and laughing.  When they found Black Sabbath/Ozzie i was somewhat cool for two minutes.  LOL.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2010)

Watching Accidently on Purpose, hanging out with the family waiting for the kids to go to bed so I can follow close behind.  Yawn


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 2, 2010)

Watching Top Gear.


----------



## eman (Feb 2, 2010)

Sitting here ,just finished a big stack of blueberry pancakes . Now having a big jim and7. next step is face down on a feather pillow


----------



## beerbelly (Feb 2, 2010)

Wondering why I am baking my own birthday cake?


----------



## kevin13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sitting in a hotel room in Rhode Island on business...answering emails, surfing the web, etc.


----------



## que-ball (Feb 2, 2010)

Stopped at the bar after work for a quick bump, actually left after the one bump, now I'm just unwinding at home while I decide what to have for supper.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 2, 2010)

I just got home from work....munching on some Doritos and dried pitted dates and deciding whether to do a Pastrami or Babyback Rib Smoke this weekend.


----------



## gunner69 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just sitting here enjoying the 2nd of 3 days off.. Pondering the fact that I only work 1 full day and 2, half days this week and then its on to a 4 day weekend filled with smokin and football.. 

That and playing WoW...


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2010)

Well happy birthday to you!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

DITTO^^^^^^^^^^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got home from work about 45 minutes ago...catching up with things with kids & wifey while they cook dinner...broiled bacon wrapped chicken breast fingers, garlic & onion sautee'd shrooms, stove-top stuffing...

Enjoying the forum when I can! LOL!!!!!

Eric


----------



## chickenskinmusic (Feb 2, 2010)

Listening to John Lee Hooker, blues, blues and more blues music.


----------



## rickw (Feb 2, 2010)

Love the blues, great choice.


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 2, 2010)

Rest of the house is asleep so reading here and food network...g/f wants a peach,yellow cake, brown sugar thing tomorrow. Watching Stargate Atlantis on the dvr. Emmett the wonder schnoodle is asleep on my lap, so the whole house is out cold.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2010)

hiding in my cigar room so i don't have to watch the bachelor with my g/f......


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2010)

now that's a cute dog..........


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

UPDATE. I just got done stuffing some Chorizo. Wait to you see these new fancy shmancy casings I found LOL. I'll be posting it here momentarily.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^^ very cool!


----------



## jon foster (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm heading to bed. It's been a long day...

Jon.


----------



## buttsmoker (Feb 2, 2010)

Playing Mafia Wars on facebook wishing it was warm enuf to smoke.


----------



## treegje (Feb 2, 2010)

I eat breakfast and later go to work


----------



## fire it up (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm heading to bed, Midnight now, need to bring the smoker back inside and smoke a little um...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and hit the hay, then after boxing with a bale of hay hit the sack, then after the pain goes from that away I will go to bed.
Oh, and currently watching Star Trek: Voyager where Harry Kim goes into an alternate reality and is back on Earth...


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2010)

going to bed cuz tomorrow i get to go to my g/f's granny's to cut some pecan!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just getting in from work...One day closer to retirement.  It's Friday also...


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just work up from a bad dream, I thought someone was in my backyard at 1:30 in the morning. First thing I looked for was my GOSM. I'm awake now and happy too... just a dream.


----------



## yount (Feb 2, 2010)

waiting to go to work unfortunately


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 2, 2010)

Speculating what will happen on Lost tonight.


----------



## reichl (Feb 2, 2010)

oh yeah!  If it ends up being aliens or something I am going to be so ticked.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 2, 2010)

"YAWN" I just woke up  "burp" "fart"  Ooops, sorry bout that, excuse me.  Turned on some Sponge Bob and plannin my Meatloaf smoke for the day.  I usually do a Pignit 3-tier meatloaf but today I think I'll do something different.  Maybe just a regular meatloaf in the smoker. 
Wow, that was nasty! 
I bet the next time Fire it Up asks what we're doin at this very moment, he'll hide it from me.  But he asked.
Sorta plannin what's up for the next week.  Wife goes in for full knee replacement Thursday so it will only be me and the 13 yr old for a few days. 

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## striper (Feb 2, 2010)

Sitting in my RV in Winterhaven, CA trying to figure out where I'm gonna carry a small smoker next winter when I head south out of the PNW.  Also trying to keep from salivating all over the keyboard as I read about the great smoke's all you guys have going.


----------



## iresq (Feb 2, 2010)

Sitting at work (work from home) thinking about my official entry into the world of Q.  Got me a WSM, and plan on ribs, Fatties, and ABT's for Superbowl Sunday.  Go big or go home!

Will do qview as best I can.  Might even shot some video like I did with my grilled fatty.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 2, 2010)

at work,  working on reports, and shipping brick..  

Other than posting some pics of food on the weekends  I try to stay away from computers.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 2, 2010)

I just put 25# of polish sausage in the smoker 
I dont get too far away from it so I will be on and off of here all day


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 2, 2010)

Taking a break from studying for promotion and wondering why I decided to double up on school work on top of that


----------



## blue (Feb 2, 2010)

Working. Correctiom...I'm at work..not really working now am I?


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 2, 2010)

Reading and posting to SMF.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2010)

just finished my daily job search.........now going to watch bob ross







HAPPY LITTLE TREES!


----------



## blue (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like a nap is in your future.  Bob Ross always puts me to sleep!


----------



## bigdale (Feb 2, 2010)

drinking a high life light and watching the 12 oclock news. I am thinking of putting a pot of chili on also


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL! that is the running joke around here.....we wait and see who nodds off first. no nap today, gotta go trim up a pecan tree before i pick jr. up from school.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just came in from checking on my next job maybe I'll start it tomorrow or maybe I'll just sit if front of this here computer and write silly little nothing on some of the threads here. Then I'll sit here in front of this computer and tryto thionk of somethig to look up on this silly little computer. I have the life now don't I.


----------



## smokaholic (Feb 2, 2010)

im supposed to be working...but reading about q is more fun and interesting :)


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 2, 2010)

watching the clock.  come on 4:15....


----------



## gnubee (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm waiting for the Wife to come home from work She's off at 3:oo Pm.
I'm Cooking her mothers secret recipe for Belgian Waffels. 


*1/2 RECIPE WAFFLES *
*(FOR TWO PEOPLE)*

1 1/3 CUP FLOUR
1 1/2 TEASPOON BAKING POWDER
3 EGGS
1/4 CUP BUTTER OR MARGARINE
1 CUP MILK
1 TABLESPOON VANILLA

*METHOD = *MIX , COOK , *DUH!*

Wife likes hers with blueberrys and whipped cream , I like mine with blueberrys and vanilla ice cream, so I have both on hand.

We both like them for dinner instead of breakfast.

One of the dogs is in heat and the other is a male so I have put up the dingo fence to keep them apart. They are not liking it and giving me dirty looks. 

PS. Our version of the Dingo fence is 3,488 miles shorter than the Australian Dingo fence and is normally used to keep the Shiz tsu's away from the Christmas tree. 

Good Thread by the way.


----------



## linescum (Feb 2, 2010)

Downloading torrents


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 2, 2010)

I can relate with that....
--ray--
(0|||0)


----------



## athabaskar (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess it isn't such a secret recipe anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm ready to grill some chicken drums as soon as the wife gets released from the office. I've got red beans going with rice to follow. There will be a salad too.

Since I have time, I'm sippin some bourbon and chasing with High Life Light. Simple pleasures...


----------



## linescum (Feb 4, 2010)

i just learned how to use them...(DUH)...and they are great


----------



## fire it up (Feb 4, 2010)

Got a butt on the smoker rubbed in chipotle rub, about 5 minutes ago it finally hit its stall at 158.  Smoking at 275-300 so it's been on for 3 1/2 hours, not bad to be about ready to foil.


----------

